
Gen Equity (1999) - js2
https://www.wired.com/1999/07/pilgrims/
======
montrose
This article demonstrates an important point: it has always been possible to
portray Silicon Valley as a self-parody. Or at least that is has for 20 years.

It's always possible to portray a domain where people have very ambitious
plans in this way. I'm sure you could write a similar article about people
coming to LA hoping to become famous actors, or people coming to NYC hoping to
become famous artists.

~~~
jhbadger
Well the difference there is that people wanting to become actors or artists
know it is a long shot, and that most likely they will end up waiting tables
or tending bar in hopes of a big break that never comes. At least in times of
bubbles, SV isn't like that - people found companies and hire people who do
quite well until the bubble bursts.

------
ExactoKnight
This New York Times piece on Bitcoin written right before the last mega-crash
reads the same way: [https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/style/bitcoin-
millionaire...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/13/style/bitcoin-
millionaires.html)

To quote Warren Buffet. When people get greedy, get scared. When people get
scared, get greedy.

